

Tim Cook assures investors, via Jim Cramer email, about China growth - harold
http://9to5mac.com/2015/08/24/tim-cook-apple-china-letter-investors/

======
jayess
The same Jim Cramer that told his audience that "Bear Stearns is not in
trouble" just days before its collapse.

"Don't move your money from Bear -- that's just being silly."

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6u1kG7yuy4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6u1kG7yuy4)

